# When did everyone get a BFP after a FET?



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had a FET last Friday of a 5 day blast. Official test date is Monday. I have tested with a HPT and it is negetive.

Has anyone had a BFN at 8dp5dt and then a BFP??


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi I was in your same position and I googled it loads. Yes you can still get a positive. I however didn't but left it til 10dp 5t when I was then told to stop all drugs ut I still retested the next day too. I think some people can even get bfp 14 days after so don't give up just yet


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!

I have goggled it loads as well!

I have cramps and am very tired. 

My blood test is monday so I suppose not long to wait.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had + hpt day 7 after fet of day 5 blastocysts. On day 10, blood test was ppositive and my boy is hereniw


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

6 dp5dt with my daughter, but my friend (who is currently 27 weeks) didn't get one til later. I understand frozen embryos implant later as a rule. X


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Also that was with frer, but cb digi was neg so not all tests would show xxx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

The line I got on 8dp5dt was soooooo faint it could've been a negative.... I got a proper positive on 10dp5dt. Everyone is different though and my clinic don't like you to test until 14dp5dt! 
Good luck xxx


----------

